# Sticky  *OFFICIAL* 2019 ATA Coverage VIDEOS!



## Lucas Cooney

The 2019 ATA Show Week is here and ArcheryTalk will be banging out videos from the show floor starting Thursday, January 10.

We will embed all of our our videos in this thread and keep it locked so it doesn't get bogged down with comments.
If you want to talk about the show, the open discussion thread is right here - https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5587345

We will likely produce 40-50 videos from the show. Videos on bows released at the show, along with broadheads, sights, and arrows typically get the most views so we will focus largely on those. However, every year we miss one or two things we shouldn't. Drop me a PM if there is something you think we absolutely shouldn't miss this year.

You can also follow us on Facebook for videos and photos directly from the show floor - https://www.facebook.com/ArcheryTalk/

As always, all of our videos will go to our YouTube channel. If you could convince 100,000 of your closest friends to subscribe, that would be great - https://www.youtube.com/user/ArcheryTalkVideo


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The new Sword Punisher Pro Dovetail Sight looks interesting.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Alex Wifler shows off the BAI Archery X5-Adapt hinge release aid and the Ghost Eye tree stand locator.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Check out the new Stanislawski wrist strap release - the Extinction


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Maybe the most anticipated product at the 2019 ATA Show (at least for me) was the Burris Oracle rangefinding bow sight.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Martin Archery unveiled a handful of new bows at the ATA Show.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

We've not ever seen a hard bow case with the storage and versatility of the new Pelican Air 1745.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Bowtech has a new price point bow called the Convergence that borrows from its flagship line.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Swat Broadheads has a new hybrid head that looks very interesting.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

We had a chance to shoot the new Xpedition Mako hunting bow. This bow has a surprisingly smooth draw cycle for a speed-focused bow.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The Lone Wolf Custom Gear hang on tree stand is ultralight and built for the mobile hunter.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

What do you think about the Muzzy X fixed blade broadhead.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The new Rage Hypodermic NC has a unique no collar design.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The new Easton FMJ T64 looks to be one of the hottest arrows of 2019.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Wasp Archery and Havalon Knives joined forces on the new Wasp Havalon HV broadhead.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Victory Archery has a brand new target arrow for 2019 - the VXT.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

If you've ever wondered whether you've gut shot a dear, the new arrow wraps from Gut Shot Indicators would come in awfully handy.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

We checked out the new hang-on tree stands and ground blinds from Summit.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Moultrie has new integrated game cameras with modems built in. Prices start at about $180.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Tim Gillingham tells us about Gold Tip's new flagship arrow - the Air Strike.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Here's the new Specialty Archery Podium Peep


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Badlands has unveiled its first ever modular pack system called the Vario.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

UltraView Archery shows us its new Hoyt target grip system.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

PSE shows off its new Evoke hunting bows.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Here's the new DirtNap Alpha broadhead.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The new Carter Convertible release aid has climbed to the top of our "want" list.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Take a look at the new Swhacker broadheads from the ATA Show.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Black Gold updated its Competition Sight and unveiled a brand new Olympic recurve sight.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

I am very intrigued by the Gamma Scan from Atomic Rods. Looks like a great bow set up tool.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Anybody interested in a limb-driven arrow rest that will stay upright even if you let down? Check out the Ripcord LOK.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The Great Nathan Brooks tells us about the Elite Ritual 35 and Revol XL.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

CBE jumped into the affordable hunting sight market with its new Tactic series that starts at just over $60.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Speaking of Tactic, the new Mathews Tactic is more than $200 less than its flagship hunting bows.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The AlpZ Outdoors Contender X pack is designed for tree stand hunters.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Check out the latest broadhead from NAP - the Dark Knight.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Grim Reaper showed us a pile of new broadheads.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The Quest Centec NXT is a brand new youth bow that weighs less than 3 pounds.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Quest also made a Centec for us big kids with a price tag around $500.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Here is video of my first shots with the new Elite Ritual 35.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

After staring intently at photos online for weeks, we finally got to see the new Hamskea Trinity arrow rest in person.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The Trophy Ridge line of Hitman stabilizers was getting lots of attention at the show.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

The Trophy Ridge Hotwire sight has two fixed pins and one floater at the bottom you can track on a sight tape.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

After three days of walking the show floor, here are our five favorite new products from the 2019 ATA Show.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

You'll find more new broadheads at the ATA Show than anything. We checked out as many as possible during the show and here are our five favorites.

It should be noted that I haven't tested any of these heads. These are just the ones I'm most interested in after talking to the manufacturers and seeing them in person.

Please excuse the Scrooge McDuck joke in the intro - I wrote that at 2:30am and it sounded much funnier then.


----------



## Lucas Cooney

Because I like when strangers say bad things about me on the Internet, here is the final video from our 2019 ATA Show coverage - my five favorite bows.


----------

